# add ur doggie pics here



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

Cooper!!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's my old Lurcher (14 1/2 years old)......










One of my Greyhounds..........










& another one........


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Skip-11 year old Jack russel cross.









Ozzy-6 month old GSD


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Some of mine from the weekend









Noobie - Malamute aged 7









Pixie - 8 months Norwich Terrier









Dex - aged 2









Rock - aged 12


----------



## jartok (May 13, 2009)

Buttons - aged 10 - chinese crested powderpuff


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Karla









Kye









Lucy









Polly









Murphy









Bambi









Mindy









Josh









Sadie









Dolly


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jartok said:


> Buttons - aged 10 - chinese crested powderpuff
> 
> image


Which end is which! :lol2: :flrt:

Shell i can't believe how much Dolly has grown! :gasp:

This is Skye, he was 2 in November.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Which end is which! :lol2: :flrt:
> 
> Shell i can't believe how much Dolly has grown! :gasp:
> 
> ...


 

Thats not a very recent photo of Dolly shes HUGE now:gasp:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

pardon her fur... she's been shedding big time!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

both of my dogs...


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

harvey - 5 months - staffy


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Maddie - 3 years
















Rika - 1 year
















and cuddles


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

karategirl said:


> Maddie - 3 years
> image
> image
> Rika - 1 year
> ...


 
:2thumb::2thumb::no1:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's some more of my Greyhounds........

These 2 share a birthday (both were 8 in May).










Here's all 5 Greyhounds eating bones.










This bed was only 27" & was the Lurchers bed :gasp:.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

*my classicbulldogs*


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hollie (rescue mongrel)



















Molly (JR)


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

Ice 








Jewel








Koopa








Candy


----------



## angiepie (Jul 7, 2011)

my Black shi tzu as a puppy  Cookie!


what wonderful dogs yous all have! x


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Bronson 2 yo Boxer and Jess 18 month Boxer/Dalmatian.

Some cool dogs here tho peeps.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

What did I dood ?










The fuzz monster


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

my baby anna, rescue dog from blue cross and just over 2 years old.....little cowbag lol


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

left to right zak rottweiler 1,simba mastiff x rottweiler 3,and narla rottweiler 3


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's my boys:

TJ









Bailey









And the two together!


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

the day i got him










about 7 months old..










he was 1 last month need to get new pics


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

*My Cream Golden Retriever Millicent*










Millie at 7 year old









Millie at 8 weeks old


----------



## CrawlingRuby (Dec 28, 2009)

Here is Mulaigo my 5week old gsd puppy getting him at end of this month 




















CR: victory:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Mine - 

Jessica the old girl










Finn and his lamb neck?









Finn as a pup


















Connor and Finn last summer









Connor and Finn a few months back.


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

*my little girl tess*


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

*my little boy chunk*


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

*my other little man buddy*


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

This is Ridley... our long-legged Jack scruffy! He is 9.










this is Raggs our Beagle with tourettes and stunted growth. she is 8.









this is Gus on the day we got him (march 5th aged 8 weeks)









Gus two weeks ago...LOL aged about 25-30 weeks...

















Gus now weighs 32kg and is from Old tyme on here... he has his dads mannerisms...LOL


----------



## aimeeedmonds (Jan 3, 2010)

*This is my 2 Chihuahuas*

My lola shes 4 and a little fruit cake!










































And Charlie our little man hes 6 months old 


































Together and one with the cat


















You all have some gorgeous pooch's :2thumb:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Kizzy (4) and Bruno (2) my BT's

































































and Meg my hein57 who will be 12 years old in September.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Bandit spends so much time with his eye to the crack in the back gate that we've made him a window so that he can look out on the world with an unobscured view


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## SaltyTurtle (Jul 25, 2011)

cloggers said:


> Skip-11 year old Jack russel cross.
> image
> 
> Who ate all the pies eh Skippy? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SaltyTurtle (Jul 25, 2011)

rach666 said:


> image
> 
> left to right zak rottweiler 1,simba mastiff x rottweiler 3,and narla rottweiler 3



You can disconnect the burglar alarm now I take it?


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

SaltyTurtle said:


> cloggers said:
> 
> 
> > Skip-11 year old Jack russel cross.
> ...


----------



## lisa c (Feb 11, 2010)

Shadow









Borris on left. cletus on the right


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

SaltyTurtle said:


> You can disconnect the burglar alarm now I take it?


oh yeah 
but tbf if anyone did break in they would get licked to death....we had a police man come round asking if we wanted any smart water for our valubles...when he came in he was like ermmmm you sure you need it,i really cant see anyone breaking into your house:lol2:


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

SaltyTurtle said:


> You can disconnect the burglar alarm now I take it?


I bet the only trouble rach has with stealing is having her knicker draw raided.

Ive seen many a time a pair underwear disappearing round the corner :lol2:.

And just for the record it wasnt me.


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

rach666 said:


> oh yeah
> but tbf if anyone did break in they would get licked to death....we had a police man come round asking if we wanted any smart water for our valubles...when he came in he was like ermmmm you sure you need it,i really cant see anyone breaking into your house:lol2:


Wish mine was like that she wont let anyone or dog come near she's in the overprotective stage.

She's rather a head case to anyone but friends ever though my 4 year can use her as a pillow.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

darren81 said:


> Wish mine was like that she wont let anyone or dog come near she's in the overprotective stage.
> 
> She's rather a head case to anyone but friends ever though my 4 year can use her as a pillow.


mine have never been like that havent ever felt the need to protect they went to puppy classes and carboots as pups anywhere i could take them where lots of people and other dogs were to socialise them as much as possible.you might want to try and get that nipped in the bud mate before it becomes a problem


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Jazzy, Tibetan Terrier, 9 1/2-ish months old









Gizmo, Shih Tzu x Papillon, 2+ years old









Together


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

rach666 said:


> mine have never been like that havent ever felt the need to protect they went to puppy classes and carboots as pups anywhere i could take them where lots of people and other dogs were to socialise them as much as possible.you might want to try and get that nipped in the bud mate before it becomes a problem



She's improving at the moment a lot better then what she was, it doesnt help at the moment she's in heat so hopefully when thats out the way il get it sorted.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

My 'peter pan' springer spaniel, she's around 4 years old now but still looks a year old :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> My 'peter pan' springer spaniel, she's around 4 years old now but still looks a year old :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Gorgeous  Loooove her little face and huge ears!
Springers are puppies forever :lol2: Ours only started acting his age by the time he was 10!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Gorgeous  Loooove her little face and huge ears!
> Springers are puppies forever :lol2: Ours only started acting his age by the time he was 10!


she acts like a puppy aswell, she'll give you her ball then stare at you till you give in, when you go to reach for it she makes the face that she's making in the top photo in anticipation of the throw, then you throw it and she brings it right back and it starts again. Even after walks she picks up her ball :bash:!


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

BRUNO


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

*jack n marley*


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> she acts like a puppy aswell, she'll give you her ball then stare at you till you give in, when you go to reach for it she makes the face that she's making in the top photo in anticipation of the throw, then you throw it and she brings it right back and it starts again. Even after walks she picks up her ball :bash:!


Haha :no1: At least she brings it back!
And you wouldn't be able to say no to that face, ever, I'd imagine!


----------



## chrislb (Mar 9, 2011)

This is Jack when he was a puppy:








[/URL]

[/U]

And our baby before he had to be put down (Jed)  :

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/1000552g.jpg/


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

This is my 2, bonnie is only 14 1/2 weeks old westie, Bess is 5 years old cross with everything lol


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

This is my Partners new pup she got a couple weeks ago for her birthday, 

Little Atlanta Star


























and my K-Diggy looking very stylish at a friends house


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sky (Beagle X) getting an unwated kiss off Cody (GSD)








My little old lady Sky








And Cody...one Sky's bed and chewing her nylon bone!!


----------



## Routley (Jun 7, 2011)

Billy


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

This is my boy,echo:flrt:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Sky (Beagle X) getting an unwated kiss off Cody (GSD)
> image
> My little old lady Sky
> image
> ...


eeeek :flrt:



nads said:


> This is my boy,echo:flrt:
> image
> image


What a very handsome young man :flrt:


----------

